# Ordering from 3avape



## Ridha Khan (12/9/20)

KZOR said:


> I know that feeling all to well. Went on @3avape to get me a SS Tauren Beest but then saw they had the SXmini SL Class on a ridiculous special which i just could not refuse so i ordered the silver and black compass edition.


Good evening uncle Kzor , my apologies for the novice type question but how would one go about importing the mod from 3avape as I have never ordered anything from outside the country and that is one exceptional deal and would have loved to pick one of those SL class up myself but don't exactly know the ins and outs of importing goods so it would be greatly appreciated if you could assist in explaining how it would work if I had to place the order through 3avape myself and would the shipping/import tax render the sale useless due to all the extra fees one would incurre?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CJB85 (12/9/20)

Ridha Khan said:


> Good evening uncle Kzor , my apologies for the novice type question but how would one go about importing the mod from 3avape as I have never ordered anything from outside the country and that is one exceptional deal and would have loved to pick one of those SL class up myself but don't exactly know the ins and outs of importing goods so it would be greatly appreciated if you could assist in explaining how it would work if I had to place the order through 3avape myself and would the shipping/import tax render the sale useless due to all the extra fees one would incurre?


Following this one too @KZOR ... I know the workaround on Fasttech, but have never been able to get anything to ship from 3AVape... I keep getting blocked due to the apparent bam on Vaping in SA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## M.Adhir (13/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Following this one too @KZOR ... I know the workaround on Fasttech, but have never been able to get anything to ship from 3AVape... I keep getting blocked due to the apparent bam on Vaping in SA.



Curious too. 
Let's buy some Yihi's

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/9/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Curious too.
> Let's buy some Yihi's


I am in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (13/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Following this one too @KZOR ... I know the workaround on Fasttech, but have never been able to get anything to ship from 3AVape... I keep getting blocked due to the apparent bam on Vaping in SA.


Have you tried an alternative shipping method, usually it's the courier in this sort of case rather than the vendor!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (13/9/20)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> I am in.





M.Adhir said:


> Curious too.
> Let's buy some Yihi's


In

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (13/9/20)

Unless going very high end they are becoming rare, just worked out in 2020 SXmini, VSticking, IPV pioneer4You or even those that sometimes utilise the YiHi chipset like GTRS haven't released a single product between them! In fact the Steam Crave Hadron is the only mainstream YiHi device i can think of that has been released this year!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (13/9/20)

I’m in ... bronze compass edition

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (13/9/20)

Before we totally hijack Robs thread i decided to create another.
I have not had any issues ordering from 3avape. My SA address has always been accepted.
DHL is also the only option i take and items reach me within 6 working days after DHL collects and
supplies them with a tracking number.
I also bought my G-class from them which they had on a 128 dollar special.
Just pop in a few more items into your cart to make it viable when it comes to "getting it cheaper".

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## KZOR (13/9/20)

You can also see from the tracking details below that it does not take a lot of working days to reach you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/9/20)

I couldn't resist finding out what a "stylish vaper hat" looks like

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (14/9/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I couldn't resist finding out what a "stylish vaper hat" looks like


Would love that design on a t-shirt, i must be turning into an old fart but i just associate baseball caps or how the youth refer to them as to show i'm up with the cool "snap backs" lol! with young people. I am going for the go bald gracefully rather than sticking a baseball cap on my 49 year old head and looking like a complete douchebag!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ridha Khan (15/9/20)

Good morning wonderfully people just wanted to query as to who is still in with regards to the group buy from 3avape? 
Things are in the process of being finalized and just want to know where everyone stands


----------



## M.Adhir (15/9/20)

Ridha Khan said:


> Good morning wonderfully people just wanted to query as to who is still in with regards to the group buy from 3avape?
> Things are in the process of being finalized and just want to know where everyone stands



Keen if the price stays within reason and their current discounts etc still apply.
My understanding is that 3 mods seems to be the ideal buy- when you add a fourth the shipping price increases per person.


----------



## adriaanh (15/9/20)

Keen as well, as per the above.

I am keen on the below

https://www.3avape.com/yihi-sxmini-sl-class-box-mod-18650-21700-20700.html
Lucky compass black


----------



## Ridha Khan (15/9/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Keen if the price stays within reason and their current discounts etc still apply.
> My understanding is that 3 mods seems to be the ideal buy- when you add a fourth the shipping price increases per person.


Discount is still applies , will have to see now if the shipping rates do change if one takes 4 mods , i am so fure taking two mods from my side so I want to clarify quanities as well so ideally everything can be confirmed and order placed by today. 
If its easier you can contact me on my cell on 078 421 3599 to make the process abit more fluid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## adriaanh (15/9/20)

Whatsapp sent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rey_Rey (16/9/20)

Hi guys, might be a bit late but has this happened yet, if not i would like in as well please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (16/9/20)

Update : My package was scheduled for delivery tomorrow but i received it yesterday.
Which means that it was picked up in Hong Kong on the 10th and delivered in Cape Town on the 15th .... wow.
@3avape and DHL Express FTW !!!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## StephanKuhn (16/9/20)

That's awesome news @KZOR . Did you have to pay any import taxes in SA? Or was it added to your order at checkout?
They have a few great deals, and your updates helped a lot because I was very sceptical to order from them.And they have free shipping now on all orders over $50


----------



## M.Adhir (16/9/20)

StephanKuhn said:


> That's awesome news @KZOR . Did you have to pay any import taxes in SA? Or was it added to your order at checkout?
> They have a few great deals, and your updates helped a lot because I was very sceptical to order from them.And they have free shipping now on all orders over $50



I've tried a few permutations with their promo code which claims free shipping. 
PostNL drops to about $20
DHL starts at $40.

Doesn't seem free shipping to SA is possible. 

If anyone figures that out and can get free shipping to SA, please let us know how. Got another cart ready to checkout lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (16/9/20)

StephanKuhn said:


> That's awesome news @KZOR . Did you have to pay any import taxes in SA? Or was it added to your order at checkout?
> They have a few great deals, and your updates helped a lot because I was very sceptical to order from them.And they have free shipping now on all orders over $50


I expect any import taxes will be gratefully accepted and spent very wisely by your Government!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (16/9/20)

StephanKuhn said:


> Did you have to pay any import taxes in SA



I had to pay ekstra R330 for customs but it still cheaper than buying locally. Free shipping does not apply to SA but I would not opt for that in any case since it goes through SAPO and they suck big time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------

